# Introducing myself



## HMerrill73 (May 7, 2015)

Hello all! I'm an image researcher currently working on a project involving Agouti mice. Nice to meet you!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome! Sounds intriguing, tell us more.


----------



## HMerrill73 (May 7, 2015)

It's part of a series for public television in the U.S., for an episode looking at epigenetics and early childhood development. I can say more when it's released!


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

Sounds exciting!


----------

